# Deadly Mallard Decoys?



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used Deadly Decoys Mallard Windsocks and just curious what your experience has been with them? I have 30 GHG Mallard Fullbodys and 5/8 Shells but have a couple of areas that are a long walk and was wondering about lighting the load. I have 3-4 dz Outlaw Mallard silhouettes was thinking about adding 1-2 dz Mallard windsocks to the spread. They will be used to hunt fields, shallow water, mud flats, and sand bars. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Get some silosock mallard decoys.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I bought 2 dozen last year and was very happy with them. IMHO I feel they look alot better than the silo decoys. We mixed them with full bodies and they looked and worked great.


----------



## Goose Swatter (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought two dozen of the Canadian Deadly Decoys and I took them back after one outting. I thought they were the worst product I have ever purchased. The heads wouldn't stay on and the bodies weren't very impressive.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Never used them, but if I get a mallard field type decoy that's what they will be. I think they look very good from the pics I've seen and they must be from the other posts on this topic.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

They are coming out with feeder heads to go along with their upright heads. They are packed 4 upright and eight feeders. They look sweet.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

They work GREAT :beer:


----------

